# Amazon Echo Question



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if the price is $99.00 for prime members?  I got the book on prime membership and am wondering if it is still in effect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> Does anyone know if the price is $99.00 for prime members? I got the book on prime membership and am wondering if it is still in effect.


Pretty sure it is not, though you can currently buy it in five payments of $36 each:
Amazon Echo

Of course, I got mine; it may simply not be showing for me anymore.

EDIT: It was $149.99 on Black Friday--you might keep your eyes open for a sale.

Betsy


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_There was a period of time during which "invitations to purchase" for $99 were sent to many Prime members, but I'm pretty sure that is no longer the case. I purchased "Alexa" at the $99 price and have been thrilled with it. We purchased another at the Black Friday price for our home office (the other is in the family room). It's a great device. We especially enjoy it for playing music. We wondered at first how it would fit into our lives, but it's been a lot of fun getting to know "her"!
 _


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Until magenta mentioned it I had completely forgotten about the $99 offer. I'm pretty sure that expired several months back. And as mentioned, it was only sent to people who requested an invitation. If you received an email offering it to you, you can always try calling Amazon and see if they will accept it, but I'm pretty sure it is done. 

Added later....I got an Echo in the original offer, and liked it so well that I got a second one for the other room where I spend most of my time! Playing music is a major advantage, but the ability to just ask a question or ask for a briefing or set a timer or add to shopping list on the move without firing up a device is really useful.


----------

